# Grub Preventative at Overseed?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I had an issue with grubs this spring and with my new grass hopefully coming through for it's first full season in the spring I don't want to run the risk again - On top of seed and starter fert, can I apply any sort of Grub preventative that will help hinder them come springtime?

Thanks!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Skip to 4 minutes in

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koQZ1rE_VEE


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Skip to 4 minutes in


Love it, thanks man. June it is!


----------

